# Leaping Frog Chicken



## sw2geeks (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you know you can cut up a chicken so it looks like a Leaping Frog? 
Well it was a new one for me.
The idea is to flatten your chicken so that it will cook more evenly, and the shape ends up looking like a frog. Gourmet magazine did a story about it in 2009 and I am just now hearing about it.

Here are some pictures of the technique.










































I have more pictures and the recipe here.


----------



## markenki (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool. Looks yummy. How'd it turn out?


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 22, 2012)

that's how i do it on the grill, nice cold beer and just my hands. yummy


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 23, 2012)

markenki said:


> Cool. Looks yummy. How'd it turn out?



Turned out great!


----------



## schanop (Jul 23, 2012)

Using little quail makes it even more looking like a real frog.

It's a great method that I learned from one of the Argentinian cuisine celeb chef in Australia (on TV) a while ago. Really good method on BBQ where you can put the leg side towards the hot fire and the breast side away from the fire.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 23, 2012)

looks easier than spatchcocking. I'll have to try this. Summer means grilling all our chicken. The damn bbq pit was 150F today just because it was outside.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 23, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> looks easier than spatchcocking. I'll have to try this. Summer means grilling all our chicken. The damn bbq pit was 150F today just because it was outside.



Plus you don't lose the meat around the spine, if you are not saving it for stock.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 23, 2012)

schanop said:


> Using little quail makes it even more looking like a real frog.
> 
> It's a great method that I learned from one of the Argentinian cuisine celeb chef in Australia (on TV) a while ago. Really good method on BBQ where you can put the leg side towards the hot fire and the breast side away from the fire.



I going to get me some quail! Someone asked me if you could do this with a Turkey, I said sure, if you have a big enough grill.:biggrin:


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 23, 2012)

Be sure to press down on the breast to flatten it. I left that picture out, but it is on my blog.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 23, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> Plus you don't lose the meat around the spine, if you are not saving it for stock.



You should see what I do when spatchcocking a bird to save the oysters. I cannot abide trashing the oysters!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll have to try this this weekend, looks easy and good.


----------

